# NEW SHOP - HELP



## Greenkeepers (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey All-

We finally got our new 30x60 Pole building shop done. Now the problem we have is that it was off grade so I had to fill the inside with soil to get it up to grade. Ok got that all done, didn't have a chance to roll it out though. Then comes tyrantial downpours of rain for 3 days. Without gutters or drainage around the building the inside turned into a mud pit. I've buried the bobcat in there 3 times now and the 4wd ford tractor doesn't like trying to push the mud out. 

Any help on getting this dried out so I can get cement , equipment in there?????


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

It won't be cheap but it will solve your problem.

1. Dig out all the mud and then some extra. Enough to get a good 18" of crushed rock under the floor. If you want to get fancy put drains in the rock to keep water from building under the floor.

2. Dig out around the building about 3' feet from the outside of the building. Back fill with crushed rock, and then do you standard landscaping around the building.

3. Then put down the cement.

This is how I did all the floors of my shop. The difference was they all had frost walls. We put 18" of stone under the cement, with drains, and backfilled with sand and gravel. Paved around the entire building.

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

What Geoff is recommending is the best and also the most expensive way to solve your problem.My suggestion is that you get the down spouts on and drainage away from your building by sloping the dirt away.Then remove all of the unsatisfactory soil from the inside and replace it with sand that you install with a vibratory plate,then pour the concrete over that.


----------



## Greenkeepers (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks Guys-

Geoff- I was going to do your way with all new gravel on the inside and drains underneath. With the excavating outside you say go from the buiding and go 3 foot out...
I got the gutters and downspouts on this past weekend. I also got the backfill around the garage and sloped it away. I was thinking about putting a french at the end of my slope and then that will catch any water even going to the garage.

what do you think...


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Never dealt with a french but what about a trench?

LOL just kiddin' with you
Bruce


----------



## WALT (Feb 7, 2001)

*Greenkeepers...*

What type of soil?
I suggest busting bags of LIME over the area and try working it into the soil for a while (roto-till) then let it be. Check after it sits overnite, and see your progress, more may be called for if there wasn't enough mixed in the first go around. This is fairly inexpensive, but messy. Get the coveralls, dust mask and the brother in-law that owes you a favor. 
That should at least firm it up to get that bad stuff outta there.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

The key word Geoff mentioned above was "Dig". You probably should not be pushing out of there with anything that isn't on tracks. Puddling the soil below your floor will give you future problems. I can't remember where you're from and if frost is a concern, but crushed stone or crushed gravel will give you your best defense against frost heaving the floor if the building is unheated.

Sounds like a nice size - mine is 28' by 40', and it is too small for what I like to do.


----------



## Greenkeepers (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Guys-

Thanks for the ideas.. It actually dried out and I got the bobcat in there and dug it all out. I'm in the process of putting 70 tons of #4 gravel and drains through it. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks


----------

